# Cool angle stop turner on/offer



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

The building maintenance guy had this tool.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Nice 
“Turner-offer”


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

The handle would just crumble into pieces half the time


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Those brass craft valves are only sold at HD now, all other suppliers it's cheap junk and where you have to remove the tiny handle screw that impossible to put back in it's so small. Anyway those valve after 15 years leak if you touch them and the washer disintegrates clogging faucets.

I still buy those as much as I can as I can replace the cartridge without the trouble of soldering a new one.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> Those brass craft valves are only sold at HD now, all other suppliers it's cheap junk and where you have to remove the tiny handle screw that impossible to put back in it's so small. Anyway those valve after 15 years leak if you touch them and the washer disintegrates clogging faucets.
> 
> I still buy those as much as I can as I can replace the cartridge without the trouble of soldering a new one.


I can't stand when guys use qtr turn stops. You can't repair them, they don't last longer because they're all cheap junk, and they get so difficult to turn the stem usually breaks when the homeowner tries to turn it. And then you have guys putting those same dahl valves on pex lines instead of full-port pattern ball valves.


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

skoronesa said:


> I can't stand when guys use qtr turn stops. You can't repair them, they don't last longer because they're all cheap junk, and they get so difficult to turn the stem usually breaks when the homeowner tries to turn it. And then you have guys putting those same dahl valves on pex lines instead of full-port pattern ball valves.


We use the Wolverine Brass 1/4 turns with ceramic discs. Never had any issues.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Tango said:


> Those brass craft valves are only sold at HD now, all other suppliers it's cheap junk and where you have to remove the tiny handle screw that impossible to put back in it's so small. Anyway those valve after 15 years leak if you touch them and the washer disintegrates clogging faucets.
> 
> I still buy those as much as I can as I can replace the cartridge without the trouble of soldering a new one.


If you have Desco or any off shoots of their parent company they sell brass craft for way less than HD. I’ve had the 1/4 turn ones leak. I only use brass craft.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Dpeckplb said:


> If you have Desco or any off shoots of their parent company they sell brass craft for way less than HD. I’ve had the 1/4 turn ones leak. I only use brass craft.


Only HD here and a lot of times I have to special order them and I buy for 200-300$ then they call me a month later saying I'm asking too much and refund me. Also their system only orders 7 at a time for their shelves then they will be out a full month or 2. Sometimes I'm lucky and there's a full box so I snatch it up. Speaking of which I should go see if they have received any.

Same thing for 14" access panels they'd be out 3 months because they ordered only 2 at a time! As soon as they would receive them they'd be gone. I had to throw several fits to make them order a least a dozen, so I emptied the shelve when they got it.


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

skoronesa said:


> I can't stand when guys use qtr turn stops. You can't repair them, they don't last longer because they're all cheap junk, and they get so difficult to turn the stem usually breaks when the homeowner tries to turn it. And then you have guys putting those same dahl valves on pex lines instead of full-port pattern ball valves.


Funny I hate the multi turn valves because they fail on me on a regular basis. The rubbers get stuck in faucets or can make noise in the valves. They leak and the handles crumble. If I'm on a late call or am over booked I will shut the water off at the house before messing with a multitude valve unless it is brand new. I can shut ¼ turn valves off with confidence.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

hewhodigsholes said:


> We use the Wolverine Brass 1/4 turns with ceramic discs. Never had any issues.





Dpeckplb said:


> If you have Desco or any off shoots of their parent company they sell brass craft for way less than HD. I’ve had the 1/4 turn ones leak. I only use brass craft.





The cable guy said:


> Funny I hate the multi turn valves because they fail on me on a regular basis. The rubbers get stuck in faucets or can make noise in the valves. They leak and the handles crumble. If I'm on a late call or am over booked I will shut the water off at the house before messing with a multitude valve unless it is brand new. I can shut ¼ turn valves off with confidence.


It's almost as if we all have differing water quality............

There are some homes with really acidic or chlorinated water where I will use the qtr turn stops. But when you have lots of lime buildup those cheap ball valves can't take it. They do use a wiping seal after all and sediment wrecks them.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> The handle would just crumble into pieces half the time


The tool is cool, but unnecessary, it’s just one more “one use” tool to make your tool bag heavier.

I usually recommend 1/4” turn valves, and advice the client they should exercise the valves twice a year. 

Any time I come across valve/valves with broken handles, are stiff, old, seized, etc I replace them. Why leave money one the table.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Logtec said:


> .................Any time I come across valve/valves with broken handles, are stiff, old, seized, etc I replace them. Why leave money one the table.


Sometimes the stops are more of a pain than they're worth to completely change, in which case you can leave the body and change the guts, at least with the compression stops.

If it's just tough to turn you can unscrew the bonnet nut and squirt some lube in there. Heck, I've even just wiped some on the stem and worked the valve a couple times.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

Logtec said:


> The tool is cool, but unnecessary, it’s just one more “one use” tool to make your tool bag heavier.
> 
> I usually recommend 1/4” turn valves, and advice the client they should exercise the valves twice a year.
> 
> Any time I come across valve/valves with broken handles, are stiff, old, seized, etc I replace them. Why leave money one the table.


I agree on all 3 points. My Ridgid faucet nut tool has a slot desgned to accept the stop handles, but anytime it was needed I could also use a pair of channel locks. Usually when one gets to that point it needs to be changed anyway.


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

goeswiththeflow said:


> I agree on all 3 points. My Ridgid faucet nut tool has a slot desgned to accept the stop handles, but anytime it was needed I could also use a pair of channel locks. Usually when one gets to that point it needs to be changed anyway.


That faucet tool is also handy for the stops jammed behind a mess of lines, tubular drains, power cords for the disposal, etc. It's great for extending your reach.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

skoronesa said:


> It's almost as if we all have differing water quality............
> 
> There are some homes with really acidic or chlorinated water where I will use the qtr turn stops. But when you have lots of lime buildup those cheap ball valves can't take it. They do use a wiping seal after all and sediment wrecks them.



They all fall apart due to the lime in our area and break down in no time around here
you can really cut the hell out of your hands on the sharp edjes if you try to force them off...
I never touch or fool with them, normally I just go out and shut off the main stop in the yard so I dont have to 
deal with leaking packing nuts... .

I still have tons of brass craft straight sweat stops and sweat angle stops and 3/8 ip algle stops all still sitting on my shelf
from waaaay back before the lead free laws went into affect--- They gave me a huge close out on them from the supply houses and could 
not pass them up ----basically for free......


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> ..............normally I just go out and shut off the main stop............



Valves to a plumber are like women. It's nice to have a bunch of new ones everywhere to do the different things, but really you just need a good one that gets used enough it can do everything you want


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

I still take apart evry angle stop,boiler drain etc. and grease the stem and packing


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

PLUMB TIME said:


> I still take apart evry angle stop,boiler drain etc. and grease the stem and packing


You're talking about when you install them new correct? We use ball valve boiler drains, much more betterer than the compression ones. Ain't going to take those apart, I mean, you could I guess.

I always grease faucet stems really well. Compression stops I don't bother, maybe done it a handful of times.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

PLUMB TIME said:


> I still take apart evry angle stop,boiler drain etc. and grease the stem and packing



No offence here but you got to be nuts to touch any of them.... 
unless you have an extremely slow day or week ahead of you.... and are looking for work
and your customer is willing to pay for this service.....
that is like playing russian roulette .....

I say to let sleeping dogs lie, most wont ever be touched for another decade.....


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> No offence here but you got to be nuts to touch any of them....
> ..............I say to let sleeping dogs lie, most wont ever be touched for another decade.....


Pretty sure he means new ones when he puts them in.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

Even so, why mess with something that isn't broken? On the off chance that you get one from the factory that fails right out of the box, which can happen with anything, now you have negated that by owning it because you messed with it. I get the ideal of wanting to do what's best for your customers, but in this case it is false economy IMO. By the time it fails, or lasts another X number of years because of what you did, they are never, ever going to associate you with it.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

skoronesa said:


> Pretty sure he means new ones when he puts them in.


I beg to differ...
What would you want to take brand new stops apart for and grease them up??
It sounded like maintaince on old stuff to me but what do I know.....


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

goeswiththeflow said:


> Even so, why mess with something that isn't broken? On the off chance that you get one from the factory that fails right out of the box, which can happen with anything, now you have negated that by owning it because you messed with it. I get the ideal of wanting to do what's best for your customers, but in this case it is false economy IMO. By the time it fails, or lasts another X number of years because of what you did, they are never, ever going to associate you with it.


Do this long enough and you'll realize that lawsuits are extremely rare but callbacks are not as rare. We all have our little things we do when installing stuff. It's not that one way is right and the other isn't, as long as it doesn't leak that's all that matters.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> I beg to differ...
> What would you want to take brand new stops apart for and grease them up??
> It sounded like maintaince on old stuff to me but what do I know.....


You don't have your little things you do to some new stuff when installing it? I find kohler fill valves paired with their "Class Five" flush valves are set too high from the factory, always knock them down a half inch. We take the little sediment filter in the shank of the fill valve out too.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> You don't have your little things you do to some new stuff when installing it? I find kohler fill valves paired with their "Class Five" flush valves are set too high from the factory, always knock them down a half inch. We take the little sediment filter in the shank of the fill valve out too.


I grease, new and old delfa shower nuts, I toss the metal toilet tank bolts and put quality brass bolts.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> I grease, new and old delfa shower nuts, I toss the metal toilet tank bolts and put quality brass bolts.


I use the WB T/B seal kits with the three bolts. I like to put rubber washers on both sides of the tank with a brass washer and nut so they seal regardless of the nuts below the bowl. I also like to put rubber washers below the bowl too but that requires left over rubber washers from another set as they only come with 6. Obviously not all toilets have a large enough gap below the tank for the nuts too.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

@skoronesa Thanks for the reminder!

Had a job today that was a “Please, take my money!” job. Two toilet rebuilds, and a main line prevent on a 70’s pvc line. All that was truly needed was two flappers. If she was my customer I would have said , you don’t need this, you don’t need that. But I’m working for a contractor. anyway, I go to turn this stop back on and it snaps with hardly any force! Turned off like a new ball valve....


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> .............I go to turn this stop back on and it snaps with hardly any force! Turned off like a new ball valve....
> View attachment 129514


Well thank gosh it was one of those quality qtr trn stops and not an old compression guy that everyone's been using for decades, those ball valves always last and you can even swap the stems out........


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I still don’t like the gates. I install them, but always make sure the packing nut is tightened just right in the open position... just in case.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> I still don’t like the gates. I install them, but always make sure the packing nut is tightened just right in the open position... just in case.


Who is installing gate valves still?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> Who is installing gate valves still?


Bill GATES!


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> @skoronesa Thanks for the reminder!
> 
> Had a job today that was a “Please, take my money!” job. Two toilet rebuilds, and a main line prevent on a 70’s pvc line. All that was truly needed was two flappers. If she was my customer I would have said , you don’t need this, you don’t need that. But I’m working for a contractor. anyway, I go to turn this stop back on and it snaps with hardly any force! Turned off like a new ball valve....
> View attachment 129514


I’ve had some decent luck with those turning them off very slowly. Turn to the right a quarter inch and back left an eighth inch and just keep working them that way. Turn them back on with slow steady pressure. 
Like Skoro I prefer the multi turn valves.


----------



## Lee'sPlumbing (Jul 30, 2018)

Going back to the brasscraft posts- The 1/4 turns that have the triangular shaped handle have plastic ball stops. I’ve had issues with multiple of these not shutting completely off. The valves that have equal portioned levers on both sides of the stem have stainless ball stops. Much more reliable. Here in S.E. Michigan there is a good deal of lime in the water- I’ve never had any issues with any 1/4 turn stops with stainless balls. Generally I use Legend 1/4 turns. They offer a 5 year warranty and back it up by replacing a defective one and cutting a check for $25. That won’t cover a service call, but it is something.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Lee'sPlumbing said:


> ............ Generally I use Legend 1/4 turns. They offer a 5 year warranty and back it up by replacing a defective one and cutting a check for $25. That won’t cover a service call, but it is something.


It's amazing they do anything other than replace it!!


----------



## Lee'sPlumbing (Jul 30, 2018)

They offer a 5 year warranty and back it up by replacing a defective one and cutting a check for $25. That won’t cover a service call, but it is


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> Bill GATES!


😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Lee'sPlumbing (Jul 30, 2018)

I’ve never had to warranty a CR-19 or CR14 1/4 turn. I have had to warranty a bunch of their 1/4 turn Frost free hose bibbs though. I only use the Prier 1/4 turn FF anymore


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Lee'sPlumbing said:


> ... I only use the Prier 1/4 turn FF anymore


That's what we use. I like the handles but wish they made them in multi turn. Either way it's compression. I've seen the very coarse threads of the "1/4 turn" prier hosebibbs wear out and not stay shut, because the thread angle is so steep.


----------

